# Timothy



## Snip 13 (May 8, 2012)

Morning to all my old DC friends. I'm finally back online and I'm afraid I'm going to have to start my posts on a sad note. Not sure if anyone is aware of it but our dear friend Timothy passed away in his sleep in February. If there are any messages that you would like me to pass on to his sister please PM them to me.

To a dear friend and great man..
You will always be in my thoughts and sorely missed.
Thank you for all the laughs and making me smile when I felt lost.
Most of all thank you for a wonderful friendship and for being you.


----------



## blissful (May 8, 2012)

Wow, I'm kind of shocked.
I'm so sorry. He will be missed. Please tell his sister how much he contributed to our community and how much we liked him. 
My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 8, 2012)

Thank you, he was such a great person. I will let her know.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

OMG. I am sitting here with tears. Please pass along my condolences. We had so many private emails between us. I am so sorry I didn't save them. I missed hearing from him. 

Snip, can you tell us how you found out?


----------



## CWS4322 (May 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I had hoped he'd be back telling us about his experiences with his hydroponic gardening. Please tell his sister how much he has been missed and will continued to be missed. I was looking forward to asking him more about homemade tofu.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 8, 2012)

That's terrible news!

I had wondered what happened to him. He just sort of dropped off the forum. He seemed like a very passionate individual, so I just thought that perhaps he was upset about something and taking a sabbatical.

I didn't know him well, but please pass along my condolences.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> OMG. I am sitting here with tears. Please pass along my condolences. We had so many private emails between us. I am so sorry I didn't save them. I missed hearing from him.
> 
> Snip, can you tell us how you found out?


 
Hi Addie
Tim and I were good friends, we spoke every day. When I didn't hear from him I kept sending emails asking what happened. His sister contacted me with the bad news. I was horrified. She said he went peacefully in his sleep though. I really am going to miss him terribly.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2012)

This is just so sad.  Please share my condolences, Snip.  Thanks for following up.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

Thank you Snip. It is nice to know he had such a good friend along with the rest of us that knew him.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 8, 2012)

Thank you all, I will pass it on.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 8, 2012)

If anyone is interested in putting a face with the name, I found Timothy's obituary online. 59 is so young. It sounds like he only recently retired and from what I gathered from his posts, he was just beginning to enjoy it. How very sad that he passed away in the prime of his life.

The Frederick News-Post Online - Frederick County Maryland Daily Newspaper


----------



## Kayelle (May 8, 2012)

Oh what sad news!  Like Steve, I had hoped that his absence had a temporary meaning but I think this was in the back of many of our minds.  I know he missed his deceased wife very much and I hope they are together again.  He was such bright, interesting and articulate part of Discuss Cooking, and he will be sorely missed. 

Snip, we have certainly all missed you also and so glad to see you again. 
Welcome home!


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2012)

Such sad news. Thank you for letting us know and please pass on sincere condolences to his sister.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 8, 2012)

Not to be disrespectful of how saddened we all are to hear this, but one of the things I learned when a friend's husband passed away quite suddenly at the age of 57 is to make sure you have an index card with all your passwords and lists, forums, etc., to which you belong so s/one can remove your accounts and also let on-line friends know. I have several PMs from Timothy. I hope he's working the hydroponic garden where he is now. He was so excited about getting that up and running this spring. And I hope s/one is taking care of both his cats--the outdoor one and the indoor one. So sad.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 8, 2012)

Snip,
Thank you for letting us know about Tim.
Please give my deepest condolences to his sister for me. Tim was a very kind hearted person. He will be sorely missed around here. 


On a side note:
The Bravillian Cult we recruited him into will always have his seat reserved. It was a blast for me to see how he and so many more of us, some that I never would have thought would buy one, actually did.We had good times sharing recipes and tricks with that pie maker.

Here's the start of his induction. He loved that thing. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/brevilles-personal-pie-68574-28.html

He will be missed.

Munky.


----------



## vitauta (May 8, 2012)

my worst fears confirmed...tim brought a rich banquet of delights to our dc table every single day.  he offered sweet generous compassion to anyone suffering, unhappy or ill. tim was constantly spinning out new threads with his own special dishes and recipes, offering his personal bend of flavors, ideas and opinions he shared so openly with us.  i'll long remember his unique sense of humor--squirrels defiantly scrubbing their little armpits--hilarious stuff like that--stories about his beloved cats and their quirky ways...his own inimitable, lovable, quirky ways...tim, i'm so sorry to lose you--miss you man...............


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2012)

Beautifully said, Vit.  RIP, Timothy.


----------



## Matts girl (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2012)

Very sad news.  I enjoyed reading his posts.


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2012)

tim was an interesting guy. a bit of a pain the ass at times, but that was because he was such a passionate guy. he didn't just chat about passing interests; he'd talk, and joke, and debate and argue many things because he really loved everything that interested him.

he really lived.

he has been and will continue to be missed.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 9, 2012)

buckytom said:


> tim was an interesting guy. a bit of a pain the ass at times, but that was because he was such a passionate guy. he didn't just chat about passing interests; he'd talk, and joke, and debate and argue many things because he really loved everything that interested him.
> 
> he really lived.
> 
> he has been and will continue to be missed.


I completely concur Tom mate that's why I liked him.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind messages. Sorry for not posting sooner but I found it a bit too hard to talk about.


----------



## vitauta (May 9, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> If anyone is interested in putting a face with the name, I found Timothy's obituary online. 59 is so young. It sounds like he only recently retired and from what I gathered from his posts, he was just beginning to enjoy it. How very sad that he passed away in the prime of his life.
> 
> The Frederick News-Post Online - Frederick County Maryland Daily Newspaper




thank you, steve, for the link with timothy's obituary.  what a handsome man he was, too.   death seems so senseless to my living self, it makes me angry too, when someone special, like timothy, is taken away.  he deserved so much more....


----------



## Snip 13 (May 9, 2012)

If anyone that was really close to Tim that would like to send an email for Tim's sister they could email me at odetteduffin@gmail.com and I will forward them to her. Don't want to give her personal email for privacy reasons.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace, Timothy


----------



## tinlizzie (May 9, 2012)

Snip, that was very kind of you to share the sad news about Timothy.  It must have been difficult for you.

And Steve, I appreciate being able to put Tim's face to his name, even under these circumstances.  It's good to hear that he passed peacefully and may he rest in peace.

Welcome back, Snip.


----------



## LPBeier (May 9, 2012)

Oh my!  This is one of the many reasons I hate that I don't have much time to spend here these days.

Snip, thanks so much for letting us know, and for passing along the messages to his sister.  Please send my condolences....Tim and I had some wonderful conversations in the threads and in PM.  I am heartbroken and will truly miss him.  I was getting very worried when we hadn't heard from.  That, like my Dad he went in his sleep is a blessing.

Timothy, you were an integral part of DC.  I agree that Vitauta said it best.  Just know you are missed and loved.  RIP my dear friend.  

And Steve, thanks for the obit and picture.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2012)

Snip, I'm sure his family would appreciate all we had to say about Timothy here.  Perhaps you could forward this thread to his sister.  I'm sure his family would appreciate our thoughts about him, along with our sincere condolences.


----------



## PattY1 (May 10, 2012)

Wow, so sorry to hear this sad news. I can't think of anything to say that has not been said here. Timothy is missed on DC.


----------



## Snip 13 (May 14, 2012)

I've sent this thread link to Timothy's sister so she can read it in her own time. Once again thank you all for the kind messages.


----------



## Janet H (May 14, 2012)

Timothy was the catalyst for DC's implentation of the "thanks system" and the recipient of the first once sent. His perspective and contributions were appreciated and improved the community. 

Thanks for that too; Timothy.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I don't know how I missed this thread, but I only now saw it. How sad. Other than getting off on a wrong foot Tim and i had many PM conversations. We were very much on the same page as far as politics goes and even cooking too. 59 is so young, terrible, terrible news. May his memory be for the blessing.


----------



## Somebunny (May 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this news    I too enjoyed Tim's post and had some spirited   conversations with him  both public and private.  I will miss his posts.  This certainly reminds me that the folks here on DC really do feel like family.  Thank you so much Snip, for sharing with us (as hard as the news is to hear). 

I'm glad you were such a good friend to him, I am sure that your friendship enriched his life.  Rest in Peace dear Timothy.......


----------



## Snip 13 (May 15, 2012)

Tim's sister Daphne sends many thanks for all the kind words. Gave her the link to this thread so she can read it for herself.


----------



## Claire (May 15, 2012)

I will miss him, and I've missed you as well, Odette.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2012)

I have not been on here in quite some time, and then I read this. I am so very sad. Tim's posts were always a joy to read. Please offer condolences to his sister from me too. I hope she is comforted by her fond memories of him.


----------



## jusnikki (May 16, 2012)

Wow, I've been away a while but I did slip in once (in feb) just to leave tim a hello message' When i saw he wasn't posting I wondered about him. This is very sad news. He would sometimes pm me about something I posted and or something funny. I could tell he was a good person. I know it's been a few months but my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 11, 2012)

today i've been going through some of timothy's old posts.  he was a dc member for only about 1/2 year but during this time he initiated 70+ threads and offered prolific commentary on a wide assortment of topics on a daily basis.  it seemed he was often the very First One There to offer solace, encouragement or compassion wherever it was needed by our forum members going through hard times....reading tim's daily thoughts causes me to miss him even more deeply--he was finally living a life so vibrant and full of joy and promise and ever better things to come.  timothy was truly a man seizing the day--i only wish he'd had more of them....


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 11, 2012)

vitauta said:


> today i've been going through some of timothy's old posts.  he was a dc member for only about 1/2 year but during this time he initiated 70+ threads and offered prolific commentary on a wide assortment of topics on a daily basis.  it seemed he was often the very First One There to offer solace, encouragement or compassion wherever it was needed by our forum members going through hard times....reading tim's daily thoughts causes me to miss him even more deeply--he was finally living a life so vibrant and full of joy and promise and ever better things to come.  timothy was truly a man seizing the day--i only wish he'd had more of them....



I agree. I miss him too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> I agree. I miss him too.



+1

He sure was passionate!  I think Bucky Tom's post said it well.  I remember defending him on a couple of issues, he sure loved his raw fish, had it down to a science.


----------

